# Custom Laser Engraved Legend Plates For Switches And Machine Labeling



## alloy (Mar 22, 2015)

I was going to put this in my Shizouka build thread, but figured it would get to more people here. 

I have no affiliation with this company. I just found them and wanted to share with others. 

They offer custom Laser engraved tags or labels for a pretty decent price and no minimum order.  I've not ordered mine yet because we aren't at the point of needing them right now and really don't know what the exact labeling will be for the switches.


http://www.legend-plates.com/


----------



## countryguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sweet!!  Nice find.   Being new also to CNC - I also found out that my dolphinCAM and InkScape setup w/ a gcode plug in can whip out engraving pretty nice if you want to DIY (thread on how and resources below)   I use the Airpencil mounted to the spindle.... Just putting both options up.  DIY and out-Source.   It was a fun project to make some of my own.      And I need a place to send things so this is great. 


DIY material sources: 

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Profess...1428121996&sr=1-3&keywords=air+pencil+grinder

http://www.bur-lane.com/burlane-ser...pRrIxSe8GsPt42FmH8VwuHM15NkRDNJQE5xoCOGjw_wcB

http://www.johnsonplastics.com/engr...tp5A0EJE1CDM_zwxARpoHN1PLRdA3UIPJ2RoCbG7w_wcB

How to get your text / images into GCode:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/air-pencil-engraver-mount-for-cnc-mill.26976/#post-242582


----------



## bpratl (Apr 4, 2015)

Very interesting, thanks for posting. bob


----------



## alloy (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't post a follow up here about the legend plates, just in my build thread.  But I ordered some plates on a Sunday evening and the next morning at 8am I got a ship notice and tracking info.  These guys are awesome. The plates are really nice.  

I'll take a look at Linkscape, not much else I can do today.  I'm sick and was supposed to go out and work on my mill at Jim's but been up since 2 this morning.  I hate being sick, prevents me from playing with my toys :-(


----------



## countryguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Ya know what that means.... A day to get online w/ your Fav's web Tooling Co's  and spend spend spend....    hehe.     Best and Speedy Recovery!   CG


----------



## alloy (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not sure I'll get online and spend much, in the last two months I've spend about $7500 on a mill and parts to retrofit it. So I'm kinda tapped out for now.

I just got home from work, made it a half day.  Now my throat is getting sore along with major congestion in my chest.  I hate being sick, cuts into my play time in the shop.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 9, 2015)

That is quite a timely post, thanks!


----------



## coolidge (Apr 9, 2015)

I just placed an order!


----------



## alloy (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm glad I posted about this. If it helps even one person with their project it was worth it. 


I'll bet you will have an email with a ship notice very shortly from them.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah dang I placed the order late last night and already had a tracking number by 10:30am Eastern time this morning.


----------



## alloy (Apr 9, 2015)

It's nice to find a vendor that will take care of a little guy with no minimum order and service like that. 

Let me know when you get your order. I'd like to know what you think of them.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 11, 2015)

I think my order was like $15 that's too small to be profitable imo.


----------



## alloy (Apr 11, 2015)

My order was about $80.  They must be making money somehow or they would stop accepting small orders.

I hope they don't change their policy, I can see the need for more plates in the future.


----------

